# 87 jetta coupe touch up



## 91gettaDI (Aug 11, 2008)

I am getting ready to drop my not so 2.slow into my 87 coupe and I have the bumper off and the other front cross pieces are removed, they will be cleaned and paiinted. The engine i have is still attached to the steering rack(rear mount is still attached, all is complete, even the a-arms and in very good clean freshly painted shape) I am just wondering if there will be any separation between the 2 sides of the car when i remove the steering rack and the cross piece it is attached to. 








































































_Modified by 91gettaDI at 6:58 PM 2-23-2009_

_Modified by 91gettaDI at 7:10 PM 2-23-2009_

_Modified by 91gettaDI at 7:27 PM 2-23-2009_ out with the old








in with the new


























































_Modified by 91gettaDI at 9:05 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 87 jetta coupe touch up (91gettaDI)*

I think what you are asking is if you unbolt the whole subframe assembly will it affect the structure (inner fenders where the shock towers are)? No - obviously you need it to mount the motor but everything can come out...if you check out Bildon Motorsport you can see this under Car Construction (not Mk2 but same idea)
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/about/CarBuilds.cfm


----------



## 91gettaDI (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: 87 jetta coupe touch up (quattrofun5)*

thanks, i dont know what everything is called but you got it and thanks again for the website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: 87 jetta coupe touch up (91gettaDI)*

good start man, keep up the good work


----------



## terrible001 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 87 jetta coupe touch up (quadcammer32)*

glad to see all those parts go to a good cause http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

